# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Տակդիրներ (փամփերսներ)

## Cassiopeia

Գիտությունն հասել է այն մակարդակի, որ փրկության է հասնում մայրերին: Առաջ մայրերի լվածքն ու մանուկներին անընդհատ փոխելու հոգսը չափ ու սահման չուներ: Այժմ, գիտության շնորհիվ այդ խնդրին լուծում տվեցին տակդիրները: Գիտության այս հրաշքը բաղկացած է ադսորբացիոն հատկություն ունեցող եռաշերտ ներքին միջավայրից (ցելուլոզա) և անջրթափանցիկ արտաքին շերտից: Ներքին եռաշերտ միջավայրն իրենում առկա գելի շնորհիվ կլանում է մանուկի արտաթորանքը և հոգ տանում երեխայի մաշկի չորության մասին:
Սակայն, դրանով հանդերձ կան կարծիքներ, որ այդ տակդիրները վտանգավոր են մանուկների համար (իբր ծռում են երեխայի նուրբ, դեռ լիովին չձևավորված ոտքերը), հատկապես տղաների համար, որ իբր տակդիրի մեջ ամորձիների գերտաքացում է տեղի ունենում, որը կարող է հետագայում բերել անպտղության: Սակայն շտապեմ տեղեկացնել, որ տղա երեխաների մոտ տակդիրի ներսում երբեք ջերմաստիճանը չի անցնում սահմանայինից և բացի այդ ամորձիների "ջերմաստիճանային" այդ հատկությունը սկսում է ձևավորվել 3 տարեկան հասակից:
Ցանկանում եմ լսել կարծիքներ, արդյո՟ք ճիշտ է երեխային տակդիրով մեծացնելը: Ո՟ր ֆիրմայի տակդիրներն են նախընտրելի և այլն:

Հ.Գ. Տիեզերագնացներն այժմ առանց տակդիր տիեզերք դուրս չեն գալիս  :LOL:

----------


## Lyonik

Իրոք տագդիրները մեզ շատ են օգնում :Hands Up: ,չնայած գալիս մի շրջան,երբ երեխան պիտի ինքնուրույն գիշերանոթի սովորի,բայց դժվարանում է,քանի որ սովորած է լինում հեշտին :Blush: ,Չնայած...Photo-0056.jpg

----------


## keyboard

Մենք բոլորն էլ փորձեցինք վերջում երբ արդեն համարյա կարիքը չկա կինս բացահայտեց, որ մեզ հարմարը ամենալավը Հեփի տակդիրներն են :Hands Up: , բայց դե համարյա չենք օգտագործում, քանի որ փոքրիկը արդեն տեղեկացնում է մոտալուտ վտանգի մասին :LOL: 
Նենց բանկրոտ եղա էդ տակդիրների վրա Վեր ջան, որ հիմա ոնց հաշվում եմ փողերս տեղը չի գալիս, բա հալալ չէր էն ժամանակները մեծ պռոստինի մեջ ոլորում քցում էին մի կողմ :LOL:  Սա կատակ իհարկե:
Բայց անհերքելի է իհարկե, որ տակդիրները շատ անհրաժեշտ են համ մոր, համ էլ երեխայի համար, միայն այն փաստը, որ երեխան չոր քնում է գիշերը և չի արթնանում, բորբոքումներ չեն լինում դա արդեն շատ մեծ առավելություն է:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բարի վերադարձ Հով ջան…
Դե ինչ ասեմ, ես շատ կցանկանայի երեխային առանց տակդիր պահել, մանավանդ որ նա տակդիրը հանելուց մեծ հրճվանք է ապրում։ Սակայն, ցավոք սրտի, մենք վարձով ենք ապրում, ու ցանկալի չի լինի տան բազմոցն օրինակ պարատացնել երեխայի արտաթորանքներով։ Բացի այդ ցրտերն արդեն ընկել են, ու եթե չնկատես, որ երեխան տակը թրջել է, ապա դա կբերի երեխայի մրսածության ու հիվանդության։ 
Մնում է լռելյայն ու գլուխը կախ մսխել փողերը։

----------


## Cassiopeia

> *ԿՆԵՐԵՔ, ՈՐ ԲԱԼԻԿԻՆ ՎՆԱՍԵԼ ԵՆՔ*
> 
> 
> Նկարում պատկերված «Libero» ընկերության թաց անձեռոցիկներն օգտագործելիս 1 ամսական Անյուտիկի մաշկի վրա այնպիսի խորը վերքեր ու խոցեր են առաջացել, որ ծնողները ստիպված են եղել լուրջ բուժում իրականացնել՝ երեխայի մաշկը վերականգնելու համար: Նրա մանկաբույժը, տեսնելով վերքերը, նշանակել է դեղատների լաբորատորիաներում պատրաստվող ստրեպտոցիտի փոշիով հատուկ քսուք: Անյուտիկի մոր պատմելով՝ «երբ այդ փոշին մի փոքր մատիս էր կպչում, մաշկս իսկույն չորանում էր, այնքան ուժեղ դեղ էր, բայց երեխայիս մաշկն այնպես էր վնասվել, որ 15 օր մշակելուց հետո նոր հաջողվեց մաշկի սուր գրգռվածությունն անցկացնել»: Նշենք, որ «Libero»-ն մանկական հիգիենիկ պարագաներ արտադրող բավականին հայտնի ընկերություն է, եւ այդ ընկերության ապրանքները շուկայում աչքի են ընկնում իրենց թանկությամբ: Կոնկրետ նկարում պատկերված այդ անձեռոցիկի վրա հատուկ կնիքով նշված է, որ դերմատոլոգների կողմից փորձարկված է եւ լիովին անվնաս՝ երեխաների համար: Ավելին, տուփի վրա նաեւ մակնշված է, որ անձեռոցիկներն ալկոհոլ չեն պարունակում, այնպիսի բուսական նյութով են, ինչպիսին է ալոեն, որի շնորհիվ ամեն անձեռոցիկ խնամում է մանկան մաշկը: Մինչդեռ, երբ ընկերության հայաստանյան ներկայացուցչությանը փոխանցեցինք, թե իրենց վստահեցրած «անվնաս ու մաշկի մասին հոգ տանող» անձեռոցիկներն ինչպիսի խորը փոսեր ու այրվածքներ են առաջացրել երեխայի մաշկի վրա, ընկերությունից սկզբում վստահեցրին, որ հավանաբար ծնողը կեղծ արտադրանք է օգտագործել: Սակայն, երբ կոդերով համեմատեցին, ընդունեցին, որ հենց օրիգինալ արտադրանքն է: Ընկերության ներկայացուցիչների խոսքերով. «Փամփերսներից որոշ բողոքներ լսել էինք, բայց անձեռոցիկների համար առաջին անգամ ենք լսում, որ երեխայի մոտ խնդիրներ են առաջացել: Ի՞նչ կարող ենք ասել, կներեք, առողջություն այդ բալիկին»:


Ըստ Առավոտ օրաթերթի

----------


## Բարեկամ

Տակդիրներ ընտրելիս նայեք, որ թղթե լինեն, ոչ ցելոֆանե. ցելոֆեանե տակդիրները մի փոքր ավելի էժան են, բայց երեխայի մաշկը ամբողջ շոգեխաշվում է ու սա էն դեպքը չի, որ կարելի է խնայել:
Ու մեկ էլ - տակդիրները լինում են աղջիկների և տղաների: Տարբերությունն էական է ու կարևոր  :Smile:

----------

Annushka (04.11.2009), Cassiopeia (02.11.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> *Մանկական տակդիրները վնաս են հատկապես տղա երեխաներին, իսկ բարուրելը`բոլոր նորածիններին*_Լիլիթ Մխիթարյան_ 
> 
> 
> 
> Մանկաբույժները խորհուրդ են տալիս չչարաշահել մանակական տակդիրների օգտագործումը. հատկապես տղա երեխաների համար դա կարող է ոչ ցանկալի հետևանքներ ունենալ։
> 
> Մանկաբույժ Տաթևիկ Օհանջանյանի խոսքով՝ տղա երեխաների արտաքին սեռական օրգանների համար վնասակար են տակդիրները։ «Չի կարելի երեխային մինչև 3 տարեկանը տակդիր հագցնել, քանի որ դա կխանգարի ոչ միայն բնազդի զարգացմանը, այլև որոշ օրգանների ճիշտ ձևավորմանը»։
> 
> Մանկաբույժը խորհուրդ է տալիս հատկապես ամռանը երեխային թողնել միայն մի թեթև ներքնաշորով՝ «հարկ չկա խեղճ փոքրիկներին անընդհատ տանջել,
> ...


_Ըստ ankakh.com-ի_

----------

Annushka (27.05.2010), Apsara (08.06.2011), Ariadna (08.06.2011), comet (06.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (05.11.2009)

----------


## Apsara

ինչ ուզում ա լինի, էստեղ ասում ենք մեռնեմ ջանիդ գիտություն, շատա հեշտացնում գործը, սկզբից ինձ էլ էին ասել, որ վնասա, ես էլ մենակ գիշերն էի հագցնում, որ լավ քնի, բայց էդքան լվացքն ու հարթուկը, էնքան ժամանակ են  խլում, որ կարող ես երեխայիդ նվիրել, հետո շատ փոքր ժամանակ  չեն սովորում զգուշացնել, իսկ հիմա որ ամառա նորից հանել եմ փամփերսը ու տղաս էլ մեծ ա, ասումա իշմար ա տալիս, մեկ-մեկ չեմ ջոկում, բայց դե թաց մմնալ չի սիրում, իսկ գիշերը նորից տակդիր

----------

Ariadna (08.06.2011), PetrAni (08.06.2011)

----------

